# Relocating to the US from the UK with an autistic teenage daughter



## andrewdyer (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi All,

My boss has dropped on me this morning that there might a chance of a relocation to the Washington/ Virginia area.

We have my son who is married and living in Virginia and planning a family soon who we are pulled towards to be involved in their lives.

Our 16 year old daughter who has high functioning autism has expressed concerns at the idea. She doesn’t have any friends here and is leaving school shortly anyway but does have a college course she is excited about starting in September.

We think it’s a mix of the huge unknown as well as missing out on her college course that is at the heart of the matter.

If there is any advice from any one who has moved with reticent teenagers or especially anyone with special educational needs we’d really like to hear from you!

we need to find some positives we can try and balance her nervousness with!


----------

